# Biocube 29 pump upgrade



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

What's the best pump to replace the factory with to increase flow. I switched from bioballs to skimmer, media basket and fuge in the back chamber. It gets alot of flow and pump struggles to keep up. I think the original pump does 250gph. Thoughts on these options? Whats the max flow you can use in a biocube 29?

Maxijet 1200
Rio 6hf
Sicce syncra 1.5


----------

